# Escudo with a tumor or cyst



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I found this guy roaming around the parents viv about a month ago and had never seen anything like it. The other three siblings all look great and the bone in his leg appears to be straight so I don't think it is SLS (if it is SLS that would be the first time ive seen it in my collection since starting the repashy suite). The froglet also appears to be growing at the same rate as the other three and is very active in using its bad foot. Anyone come across this? Did it clear up over time?

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks gnarly.... 

Being right on the elbow like that could suggest some fluids emanating from the joint.

Is it soft like its filled with puss/blood or hard like a fleshy tumor?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't caught him to see what consistency it has yet, I've kinda hoped it would just recede; No such luck. I'm not sure of wether to just let nature take it's course or to try and treat it. He seems fine aside from the growth so who knows..


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

does it change size or shape? I would be inclined to take the "wait and see what happens" approach with that little guy.

I once received an adult terribilis with a small cyst type lump on it's back. It slowly got larger and larger over time and it became obvious that it was collecting fluid. Some days it would be about bursting and some days it would deflate and be nearly flaccid. The frog seemed otherwise healthy. After about a year of ups and downs, but most times filled with fluid I had one of the tank mates develop a foot lesion that required treatment. Our vet prescribed a course of antibiotics and we agreed to treat the cyst frog at the same time. The foot cultures identified several drug resistant bacteria and as a result we tried a number of different wide spectrum antibiotics to resolve the issue. Long story short, after extended treatment with antibiotics the cycst lump receded and has remained completely flaccid since.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info! So far it has remained the same since I spotted him. I have not seen it deflated and it always appears about to pop. I am going to leave him be as he'd be in the parents viv for another month or two anyway. If in a couple months there still isn't a change I may try taking the approach you had with your Terribilis once I remove him.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

From the pics it looks like both parts of the leg is shorter than the other to me.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Its gonna be like the crazy guy in scary movie " take my little hand , its strong "


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

oddlot said:


> From the pics it looks like both parts of the leg is shorter than the other to me.


Hmm I hadn't noticed but now that you point it out, Ill tube him tonight and see if I can get some shots of the underside if his legs. To me it's just the swelling that makes his leg appear closer to his body..


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

scoy said:


> Its gonna be like the crazy guy in scary movie " take my little hand , its strong "


Haha too funny!


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry to joke I do hope everything turns out ok


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

What if it was potentially a break when it was younger and happened to heal like that?


----------

